# Critique of William James's Philosophy



## cih1355 (Jul 29, 2009)

Does anyone know of any critiques of William James's philosophy, pragmatism? They don't have to be online resources.


----------



## Beoga (Jul 29, 2009)

Gordon Clark wrote a book called "William James and John Dewey" and it can be found here:
Trinity Foundation


----------

